# Walking Field Trial in ND



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

I am thinking of putting on a walking field trial in ND. Is anyone interested? Please contact me or post with any questions.

Thanks
Bill Holtan


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Where were you thinking of having it at?


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

Near Carrington, ND


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i would be interested!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I guess I am not sure of what kind of event you want to hold. Is this for pointers (like a navda event), or for springer and cockers or for waterfowl dogs (labs, chessy etc) or are you looking to have any open event? Sounds interesting to me. A couple of my hunting buddies are certified gunners for navda field trials and I have worked 4 field trials myself and wouldn't mind running my dog also. Sounds like fun either way.


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

It will be a pointing dog trial, run under the US Complete Shooting Dog Association rules. All handlers must walk. Will most likely be open and amatuer stakes. Trial will be run on liberated quail, in an area with that could also hold sharptails, huns and pheasants.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

There aren't too many people in ND that train their dogs to be steady after the flush. What are the rules for the type of event? Do you continue judging the dog after the flush? I established a dog club in Grand Forks in 2005 and put on a couple dog events in 06 and 07. I just recently moved to Boise. And let me tell you there's not much interest in training dogs beyond holding point long enough to get within gun range. It all depends on the participation you expect. Also, If it's a sanctioned event you will/may draw more from outside the area.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

If you do this event take a look at the NSTRA website and choose a weekend that isn't scheduled for a NSTRA event. You may draw a few of the NSTRA people.


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

We will run an Open Shooting Dog stake with dogs needing to be staedy to wing and shot, an Open Derby Stake for dogs born after 1/01/06 no need to be steady to wing and shot, an open puppy stake for dogs born after 1/01/07 and an Amatuer Shooting Dog in which judgement ceases at the flush.

The date I am looking at is March 15-16 weather permitting with a snow date sometime in mid april. This trial would be sanction with the US Complete Shooting Dog Assoc and the Amatuer Stakes with the AFTCA.

The trial is open to all pointing breeds and the more the better. Feel free to call me with any questions. 701-435-2400 or my cell at 218-349-1777

Thanks
Bill Holtan


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

The date has been set, now if the weather will cooperate. We will run a walking trial near Kensal, ND on March 15-16. This trial is open all pointing breeds and all are welcome. Feel free to call me with any questions. Thanks Bill Holtan cell 218-349-177 home 701-435-2400.


----------

